# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Giá đất các khu công nghiệp tăng cao

## tenten

hiện nay, giá thuê đất tại những khu chế xuất (KCN) trên địa phận tỉnh đều không ngừng tầm 20% so với thời điểm đầu năm 2019. Nguyên Nhân là do diện tích S khu đất để cho thuê trong các KCN còn rất ít, trong khi nhu cầu nhiều nên những công ty cơ sở đã tăng giá.

đi theo Bảng Báo Giá khu đất thời kỳ 2020-2024, cũng được UBND tỉnh phê duyệt thì giá bán khu đất KCN đc tính tùy thuộc vào mỗi địa điểm. bởi thế, khu vực có giá chỉ đất thấp nhất là KCN Tân Phú (H.Tân Phú), KCN Định Quán (H.Định Quán), KCN Xuân Lộc (H.Xuân Lộc) và KCN Suối Tre (TP.Long Khánh). địa phận xuất hiện giá đất công nghiệp cao là TP.Biên Hòa.
rất có thể tăng đi theo năm

không riêng giá khu đất công nghiệp mà nhiều loại khu đất khác trên địa phận tỉnh cũng sẽ đc áp giá bán mang đến thuê, chuyển có mục đích sử dụng đất, tính thuế... đều đc căn cứ trong Báo Giá khu đất của tỉnh nhằm đo lường và thống kê. tuy nhiên, từng năm UBND tỉnh sẽ ban hành kèm hệ số giá chỉ khu đất, tiền thuê đất, tính thuế, chuyển nhằm bằng giá chỉ khu đất nhân với hệ số. Đơn cử năm 2020, giá đất KCN Loteco (TP.Biên Hòa) xuất hiện giá chỉ tối đa là 3,9 triệu đồng/m2 cũng như hệ số là một,1 nên giá bán đất cho thuê là 4,29 triệu đồng/m2. bình thường hệ số giá bán khu đất sẽ được điều hòa không ngừng mỗi năm.

rộng 3 năm nay, giá chỉ đất trên tỉnh đồng nai liên tục không ngừng cao nên giá chỉ nhiều loại đất đã được điều hòa không giảm theo nhằm tiệm cận cùng với giá bán thị trường. trên một trong những tuyến đường trực thuộc TP.Biên Hòa, những huyện Nhơn Trạch, Long Thành, Trảng Bom, giá chỉ đất ở tăng 1,5-3 lần, đơn lẻ có nơi xuất hiện thêm con đường còn mới không nghỉ mang đến 5-6 lần. vì vậy BĐS công nghiệp cũng không ngừng theo.

*tìm hiểu thêm : [replacer_a] tạo nên sức nóng cho môi trường BĐS Miền Tây Cuối 2020*

đồng nai hiện có 32 KCN được Thành lập và hoạt động, bao gồm 31 KCN sẽ hoàn thiện hạ tầng và có các dự án đang hoạt động, 1 KCN đang được trong quá trình thiết kế cơ sở, chưa tồn tại khu đất mang đến khách hàng thứ cấp cho thuê. tỷ lệ lấp đầy của các KCN đạt 82%, diện tích S khu đất còn lại cho thuê khoảng 1,3 ngàn ha, nhưng phần lớn khi là chưa giải phóng bên bằng xong xuôi nên còn rất ít đất mang lại thuê. vào năm 2019-2020, nhiều DN muốn đến tỉnh đồng nai thuê 5-10ha khu đất công nghiệp vào KCN thì rất không dễ tìm.

Ông Lê Văn Danh, Phó trưởng ban điều hành những KCN đồng nai mang lại biết: “Giá khu đất mang đến thuê trong những KCN là do các nhà cơ sở ra quyết định cũng như bọn họ căn cứ Bảng Báo Giá khu đất UBND tỉnh sẽ phát hành nhằm thỏa thuận với DN thuê khu đất. nếu như tìm thấy giá bán đất đến thuê quá cao, Ban chỉ mất thể gợi ý các công ty hạ tầng điều chỉnh mang đến hợp lý để chưa ảnh hưởng cho thị trường đầu tư của tỉnh”.

gật đầu giá bán cao Lúc thuê đất

cùng với lợi thế về khí hậu, giao thông, đất đai nên dù khu đất công nghiệp giá chỉ thuê cao nhưng những DN vẫn gật đầu thuê để triển khai nhà xưởng sản xuất. Vì nhiệt độ tỉnh đồng nai hiếm khi xảy ra bão, lũ, nền đất cao, cứng, Ngân sách chi tiêu quy hoạch nhà xưởng thấp, khu vực này lại khi là nội khu cơ sở giao thông vùng nên giảm được rất nhiều Ngân sách luân chuyển hàng hóa ra cảng, các tỉnh, thành khác.

Theo anh Lê Văn Danh, các DN đồng ý thuê khu đất công nghiệp sống đồng nai cao rộng so với một số tỉnh, thành gần kề là vì sẽ giám sát nhìn thấy đc ưu thế sắp tới đây khi sân bay quốc tế Long Thành quy hoạch kết thúc đưa vào khai quật, nhiều giao dịch cần gọn và gấp sẽ rút ngắn được không ít thời điểm luân chuyển. ngoài ra, tới đây rất nhiều đường cao tốc, đường vành đai đc thiết kế cũng giúp DN giảm các Ngân sách logistics.

Bà Vũ Thị Ngoan, TGĐ công ty TNHH Vũ Minh Phúc (TP.Biên Hòa) mang đến hay: “Công ty của mình làm chăm sóc, ra mắt địa chỉ dự án cho những DN nội địa, DN có vốn đầu tư luôn quốc tế (FDI) và xây dựng ngôi nhà xưởng sống các KCN phía Nam làm cho thuê. giá chỉ khu đất tại những KCN tỉnh đồng nai hiện nay không hề nhỏ đối với những tỉnh gần kề, nhưng các DN vẫn chọn lựa vì thống kê giám sát tổng thể có thể giảm Ngân sách chi tiêu sống những khâu khác bù lại”.

tuy vậy, nếu như giá đất công nghiệp quá cao, hoàn toàn có thể tác động đến môi trường dự án của tỉnh vào hiện nay và các năm tới. mục đích của tỉnh đồng nai vào thời điểm 2021-2025 khi là nhưng vẫn tập trung vào đi lên công nghiệp, đi theo những Chuyên Viên về kinh tế tài chính, muốn thu hút được rất nhiều nguồn chi phí cao, tiện nghi tỉnh cần tạo nên được môi trường dự án đủ hấp dẫn gồm: khu đất đai, chính sách, dịch vụ giúp đỡ DN, thời điểm giải quyết hồ nước sơ...
tìm hiểu thêm : Đất nền TNR Amaluna Trà Vinh

Ông Park Hyun Bea, quản trị cộng đồng DN Hàn Quốc tại tỉnh đồng nai chia sẻ: “Có các DN Hàn Quốc đang muốn đầu tư trong nhiều KCN của tỉnh để quy hoạch nhà máy cung ứng cho DN FDI tại Việt Nam cũng như xuất khẩu. tuy nhiên, vùng đất công nghiệp cho thuê của tỉnh còn không nhiều, không đáp ứng được nhu cầu của khách hàng. có những công ty lớn gật đầu đồng ý thuê đất công nghiệp sống đồng nai giá bán đắt hơn các tỉnh sát bên nhưng tìm không ra”.

vì thế, muốn thu hút được các dự án FDI chất lượng trong khoảng thời gian tới, tỉnh đồng nai mau lẹ sắp được quỹ đất mang đến thuê, đồng thời giá bán khu đất công nghiệp cũng không còn để xảy ra thực trạng “sốt” giống như các sản phẩm BĐS Nhà Đất gia dụng khác.

----------

